Ask HN: What's your favourite open-source hardware project? - philippnagel
======
Dowwie
Micropython: [https://micropython.org/](https://micropython.org/)

The author started with an ambitious undertaking-- re-write cpython to a
memory-optimized version useful for writing to embedded devices. The project
has developed over the last few years and the team creating it has gone a long
way.

